# Rainy Day Turns



## myingling (Oct 15, 2014)

Got rained out at work this morning so spun these up for an order I got
Elk antler,,, buck grunt and fawn bleat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 15, 2014)

Really Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice work Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

